# marina 360 and 10 litre betta tank



## JasonR (Jan 25, 2013)

And the 2nd one is my 10 litre betta tank which is also full of tiny little snails
Again lots of plants that I don't know the names of, in the back left corner there's a pile of larva rock that I had laying about

I know the filter and heater is abit unsightly but I don't have much of a choice right now
























And the betta himself he's a crowtail I believe


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice tanks, that bubbling filter in your 10 litre reminds me of the moon lander :biggrin:


----------



## JasonR (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks and yeh it does sort of look like a spaceship lol I'd like something abit more discreet but for now it will have to do


----------



## JasonR (Jan 25, 2013)

Out of interest has anyone succesfully kept a single piece of ocean rock with cherry a shrimp? I believe the natural holes would be great for them but I also know it could affect the water parimeters.


----------

